# Need Advice - Rubbermaid Shed???



## DesertGrandma (Sep 16, 2012)

We are getting ready to build a tortoise shed for our leopards. Saw a nice rubbermaid shed at Lowe's with two locking doors and a sliding roof. The size is good, it would easy to clean, and it is nice looking. I am assuming it would need to be insulated. Does anyone have any experience trying to insulate one with this kind of roof? Insulating the sides would be no problem, and the floor, but the roof will be tricky to get it airtight. Sure could use someone with experience sharing what works, or what does not work. Haven't bought it yet. Thanks for your advice, pro or con.


----------



## wellington (Sep 16, 2012)

Seeing torts don't get as tall as us humans, make a second roof that goes over half of the inside of the shed. It will make it easier to heat, as the heat won't have as high to go in that half. Understand what I am trying to say?

I need to explain better for myself. Make half of the shed with a lower ceiling/roof. That will be the warmer heated area, with insulated sides and roof/ceiling. Then that opens up with doorway cut out into the rest of the shed that has the original ceiling/roof. That's the cooler side.


----------



## DesertGrandma (Sep 16, 2012)

I read an article on Sulcata Station where someone used an oil filled electric heater in one of these rubbermaid sheds without adding any insulation. That person was from Arizona. Do you think that would work, or would there be an astronomical heating bill in the winter? I know some of you are using the oil filled heaters and that sounds like a good way to go, but still need opinions about insulation. Just in the planning stages, 'cause my torts aren't old enough to stay outside this winter. But would like to get the building part started and have the shed up by next summer. (We are a little slow around here, haha) Just doesn't make sense to make something that will be too small in the future and then have to build it again. thx



wellington said:


> Seeing torts don't get as tall as us humans, make a second roof that goes over half of the inside of the shed. It will make it easier to heat, as the heat won't have as high to go in that half. Understand what I am trying to say?
> 
> I need to explain better for myself. Make half of the shed with a lower ceiling/roof. That will be the warmer heated area, with insulated sides and roof/ceiling. Then that opens up with doorway cut out into the rest of the shed that has the original ceiling/roof. That's the cooler side.





I had considered something like this also. Maybe a sheet of insulation laying across brackets so that it can be removed easily.


----------



## wellington (Sep 16, 2012)

I know Tom in Cali uses one of those heaters you are talking about on a thermostat. However, I think it is in a wood insulated house. If its insulated well, it shouldn't cost much. I am looking into a portable solar unit to run a heater for when mine is big enough to stay outside. Maybe check that out too.


----------



## DesertGrandma (Sep 16, 2012)

C'mon...someone must have tried this idea before....with luck or no luck????


----------



## lynnedit (Sep 16, 2012)

I have a Rubbermaid dog house, so the lid keeps a pretty good seal. What about using the spray insulation in the roof only, for simplicity in sliding it off (as the spray insulation can be pricy). Then reflectix taped or screwed on the sides. I put 2" rigid insulation underneath mine; taped the piece off with aluminum tape to keep it intact. You could put the whole thing on a sturdy tarp, or on a bed of gravel for drainage.

You could do the above, then go with Barb's suggestion of a smaller wood hide on one side with it's own door and heat that area warmer if needed. Then the main shed could just be warmed as background heat to the 60's.

They make the mini oil filled radiators too, Zamric uses one in his enclosure.


----------



## DesertGrandma (Sep 16, 2012)

Those are good ideas Lynne. I know the spray foam insulation is expensive, hadn't thought of using it just in the roof. thanks


----------



## lynnedit (Sep 16, 2012)

Yeah, it squirts in pretty nicely. If your shed has segmented sides or roof, then drill a hole or two in each section. Spray, then wait for it to expand. Spray again. Proceeding slowly means that you will waste less (but can be boring, lol. another reason to do the roof only). If it bulges out the hole, you can wipe it off, or let it harden and shave it off with a utility knife.

I attached the Reflectix to itself, and the sides, with the duct tape, but used short machine screws here and there (didn't need to predrill a hole but I was determined), especially around the base so they couldn't dig under it, and along the top edge of the sides as well for stability.


----------



## DesertGrandma (Sep 16, 2012)

Im gonna take another look at the lid to see if this would work. really good idea if it will work. btw, your dog looks just like my huey that is no longer living. he was a Llasa/poo and the best natured dog I ever had. smart too.


----------



## lynnedit (Sep 16, 2012)

Poodle mixes are great. She is a rescue: scottish terrier/poodle. Smart girl, but is a bit TOO fond of the torts so they are secure.
Good luck with your enclosure! You might take pics of your process, if it works out, for others down the line...


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Sep 16, 2012)

There is an insulation called Armaflex it is a flexible elastomeric thermal insulation that can be shaped to insulate just about anything,it is used mostly in cold applications so it would be best to insulate the outside of the shed.It comes in black, and should be painted to protect from the sun,The pieces are glued together with armaflex glue which is like contact cement.It comes in rolls and sheet form, and different thicknesses, what I use is the 3ft x 4ft sheets 1 inch thick.The only tools needed are a straight edge,ruler,and a very sharp knife, one of those pens that write in silver make it easier to see your marked lines.


----------



## DesertGrandma (Sep 16, 2012)

lynnedit said:


> Poodle mixes are great. She is a rescue: scottish terrier/poodle. Smart girl, but is a bit TOO fond of the torts so they are secure.
> Good luck with your enclosure! You might take pics of your process, if it works out, for others down the line...



will do. just don't want to get started until all the ducks are in order. Also had never heard of a "mini" oil filled heater. The regular ones say they will heat 300 sq. ft.+ and the shed I am looking at is less than 100.



Len said:


> There is an insulation called Armaflex it is a flexible elastomeric thermal insulation that can be shaped to insulate just about anything,it is used mostly in cold applications so it would be best to insulate the outside of the shed.It comes in black, and should be painted to protect from the sun,The pieces are glued together with armaflex glue which is like contact cement.It comes in rolls and sheet form, and different thicknesses, what I use is the 3ft x 4ft sheets 1 inch thick.The only tools needed are a straight edge,ruler,and a very sharp knife, one of those pens that write in silver make it easier to see your marked lines.



thanks Len. That is new to me. Sounds interesting.


----------



## Tom (Sep 16, 2012)

I had one just like the one you describe. I used it for several years here in CA. It was drafty and even with three heat mats and a CHE, I couldn't keep the air warm enough in there. I decided to switch to my "Mother of All Tortoise Boxes". It should come up if you do a search in the enclosure section.

I gave my shed to some friends in AZ. They. Have been using it for their adult sulcata and they are happy with it. I think you guys stay a little warmer over there than we do here, but I would not go that route again.


----------



## DesertGrandma (Sep 16, 2012)

Tom said:


> I had one just like the one you describe. I used it for several years here in CA. It was drafty and even with three heat mats and a CHE, I couldn't keep the air warm enough in there. I decided to switch to my "Mother of All Tortoise Boxes". It should come up if you do a search in the enclosure section.
> 
> I gave my shed to some friends in AZ. They. Have been using it for their adult sulcata and they are happy with it. I think you guys stay a little warmer over there than we do here, but I would not go that route again.



I do remember your thread on your "mother" tortoise box. I read it quite thoroughly and thought it was fantastic. I won't need anything quite that elaborate in AZ but do want to have some heat in it for those very cool nights. Did you do any insulation in the rubbermaid one that you gave away? Where do you think the draft was mostly coming from, the roof? We are just trying to come up with a solution that will take the least effort, and yet provide years of warmth as the leopards get older and stay outside permanently.


----------



## DesertGrandma (Sep 17, 2012)

Well, I took my husband to look at the rubbermaid shed tonight. With the cost of the shed and the difficulty getting the insulation to work (still thinking the joints would still be drafty), he said he would build one from scratch. So, we are in the planning stages and will be for awhile probably. I will post pics and the instructions once it is finished for you all to see. Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## Tom (Sep 17, 2012)

Looks like you saw what I would have said to begin with. At each joint there is a little gap. Where I live it is too cold too often for me to want to use that style of she'd anymore. I did use it for several years with no problem though. In AZ I think it would work okay, but a hand built one from scratch will work even better. Glad to hear hubby is on board.


----------



## DesertGrandma (Sep 19, 2012)

wellington said:


> I know Tom in Cali uses one of those heaters you are talking about on a thermostat. However, I think it is in a wood insulated house. If its insulated well, it shouldn't cost much. I am looking into a portable solar unit to run a heater for when mine is big enough to stay outside. Maybe check that out too.



If you get information on a solar unit please post the info. That would work really well here in AZ too, if it isn't too pricey to buy.


----------



## janevicki (Oct 16, 2012)

I think it is a great idea that your husband builds a custom shed for your Leopards. You can insulate your custom shed by using the styrofoam insulation panels, you can get these panels at Home Depot. Fiberglass is a better insulator but it's messy, it insulates better, but you will have to put up an interior wall to cover the fiberglass insulation. (A lot of work!) The styrofoam panels are water proof, can easily be cut and laid in between the joists of the shed. I used styrofoam panels last year to insulate my outdoor fish tank and has held up pretty good. Will be putting the panels back up when the weather gets colder here. I love duct tape LOL!

Hope this helps some and well wishes to you on building your custom leopards shed!


----------

